# Just a lil peek...



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2022)

After 4 years, she finally let me take a peek at her goodies. So far...I like what I see👀 Stay tuned for more....


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 12, 2022)

Intriguing! A '35 or '36 something or other.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 12, 2022)

Whatcha talkin bout willis


----------



## jacob9795 (May 12, 2022)

Like this?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 1625531









But not quite. That looks like a '38. Not a '37.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 12, 2022)

Hmmmm. 4 gill???


----------



## Gully (May 12, 2022)

I wouldn't have slept for 4 years!


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 12, 2022)

$300 for the light?


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 12, 2022)

So who holds the longest record of not opening a shipped bike? You or @cyclingday


----------



## DonChristie (May 12, 2022)

Oh, we want to see her too!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> So who holds the longest record of not opening a shipped bike? You or @cyclingday



Probably @aasmitty757 !


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2022)

I haven’t kept track, but my 38 Elgin Robin is going on 10 years or so.
I’m going for King Tut’s record.


----------



## ballooney (May 13, 2022)

Unplanned but 12 years for me...picked up a 54 black panther weeks before my son was born...then life changed for the better...bike sat in the box until he was 12 and it became his first build.  It's a keeper!


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2022)

Yeah, but did you cut the tape on it when it arrived, or did it sit unseen and sealed for 12 years?


----------



## ballooney (May 13, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, but did you cut the tape on it when it arrived, or did it sit unseen and sealed for 12 years?



Yep, cut the tape to see the bike and closed the flaps.  Technicality .


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2022)

We’ve all done that.
We’re talking King Tuts tomb here.
Sealed up and unseen for the ages.
You bought it, and stored it for decades, without ever actually laying eyes on it.


----------



## sccruiser (May 13, 2022)

Here is what happens when you wait to long.....I was with my dad at the local flea market when he found an old Coleman lantern. He was beside himself " been looking for this model for years!" he haggled with the guy and got it. We went back home  and he opened a hard shell case to put it in. He already had the exact same one in the case!!!
he is like , " whoa , when did I get this ? "😅😅😅


----------



## slick (May 13, 2022)

@fordmike65 is the only guy in the world more excited to see a girls bike in a box than a boys bike. Mind you, the same guy holds the record of most girls bikes owned by a man. 🤣 Don't get me wrong, I own a ton of girls also but.... they're still outnumbered by mens bikes though. 😂


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2022)

slick said:


> @fordmike65 is the only guy in the world more excited to see a girls bike in a box than a boys bike. Mind you, the same guy holds the record of most girls bikes owned by a man. 🤣 Don't get me wrong, I own a ton of girls also but.... they're still outnumbered by mens bikes though. 😂


----------



## jacob9795 (May 13, 2022)

Hmm,


----------



## jacob9795 (May 13, 2022)

The white behind the decal is throwing me off.


----------



## oskisan (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 13, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (May 14, 2022)

I know! I know!


----------



## Nashman (May 14, 2022)

Ladies Zep. I think that's been guessed. I just woke up............  riggghhhhhtttt @jacob9795


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2022)

THE SUSPENSE IS putting me to sleep!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2022)

Been working long hours. Hope to have an update tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 15, 2022)

LO lo LO lo


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 15, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2022)

It's been slow going, but she's cleaned up. Plated parts still need some more silver paint stripped. Then she's get a full service and tires/tubes.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> It's been slow going, but she's cleaned up. Plated parts still need some more silver paint stripped. Then she's get a full service and tires/tubes.
> 
> View attachment 1627536
> 
> ...



Looks like a yard sale @fordmike65 .... What a spread there


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2022)

It was a lil nipply, so I brought her in out of the night air. Just need to install the trussrods and service the hubs. Looks like she'll be ready in time after another late night...


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2022)

That crank is cool!!


----------



## Nashman (May 17, 2022)

Sweet bike. Congrats! ( I was bust'in your balls with Cheeto's, all in fun) I do that. Life should be laughable more often.


----------



## tryder (May 17, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> It was a lil nipply, so I brought her in out of the night air. Just need to install the trussrods and service the hubs. Looks like she'll be ready in time after another late night...View attachment 1628409



I know I should not have looked...there is a reason why they don't make bikes like that anymore..that curved seat tube is obscene.


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2022)

I thought you already had something like five of those?
Time to branch out and explore the rest of “The World.”


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I thought you already had something like five of those?
> Time to branch out and explore the rest of “The World.”



Only four...and this is the only Zep. 😀

Nothing with a WORLD badge or decal is close to being this sexy.😍


----------



## slick (May 17, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I thought you already had something like five of those?
> Time to branch out and explore the rest of “The World.”




He's almost a Schwinn guy. One in every color combo. 🤣 And to no surprise, it's a girls bike, not a guys. 😂


----------



## kreika (May 17, 2022)

Man she’s got a sweet set hanging up front! 👀 Hubba hubba


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> So who holds the longest record of not opening a shipped bike? You or @cyclingday



I bought a Huffy Swinger 1 muscle bike that I've had almost a year and have yet to Unbox yet... Can't wait , but have to for lack of space...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2022)

slick said:


> @fordmike65 is the only guy in the world more excited to see a girls bike in a box than a boys bike. Mind you, the same guy holds the record of most girls bikes owned by a man. 🤣 Don't get me wrong, I own a ton of girls also but.... they're still outnumbered by mens bikes though. 😂



I think i'm just about dead even... Seems like i get most of my GIRLY bikes for free though....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 17, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1626116



🤓


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2022)

Yesterday I rebuilt the hubs at work, then shot over to Steve's to have the wheelset trued in exchange for a 4pk of some delicious Peanut Butter Stout from local brewery Hop Secret.





 After a couple of hours installing wheels, tires, tubes and other bits, she's almost complete except for her trussrods. I forgot what a pain those guards are to get right, but it's in there. Snapped a pic late into the night(morning) before knocking out on the couch...🥱




As soon as I get home, trussrods go on, a final once over and time for a test ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 18, 2022)

Looks great. They ride so nice when you true and dish the wheels. You know you got it just right when you can ride straight with no hands on the bars.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 18, 2022)

so nice,ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss😍🥰😍🥰😍🥰


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2022)

Looks great Mike but those guards are a pain!, you could see why some are just snipped off!


----------



## volksboy57 (May 18, 2022)

Steve is the best!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2022)

A few more pics this evening just after sunset.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2022)

Removing a rear wheel made simple. Ingenious!

Awesome ride though! 👍


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2022)

AWESOME bike!
...are you looking for a nice, old basket for it?
Like the picture....😘
Girls _*Require.🤣*_
Tons of "Special" features; Love Her!!!🥰


----------



## cds2323 (May 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1629447





...


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 19, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Yesterday I rebuilt the hubs at work, then shot over to Steve's to have the wheelset trued in exchange for a 4pk of some delicious Peanut Butter Stout from local brewery Hop Secret.
> View attachment 1629232
> 
> After a couple of hours installing wheels, tires, tubes and other bits, she's almost complete except for her trussrods. I forgot what a pain those guards are to get right, but it's in there. Snapped a pic late into the night(morning) before knocking out on the couch...🥱
> ...



Only Mike would wear " going into town" clothes to work on a bike!! 🙄 😄😉

Bike looks GREAT!!


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2022)

bikesnbuses said:


> Only Mike would wear " going into town" clothes to work on a bike!! 🙄 😄😉
> 
> Bike looks GREAT!!



That's Steve @Velocipedist Co. truing up Mikes ( Louisa's ) wheel.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2022)

Oops! Forgot to post pics of the ride I scrambled to get this beauty ready for. Yosemite National Park 2 weeks ago.


----------

